# programming pic using mikrobasic



## اسامة الخواجا (17 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم​ 
هذا ملف pdf يوضح كيفية برمجة الpic باستخدام mikro basic وهي لغة سهله وتختصر الكثير من الوقت والجهد.


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## profshimo (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك اللهم لما يحب ويرضى​


----------



## jaec (16 مارس 2008)

*Mikrobasic v6*

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم برنامج MikroBasic v6 مع الكراك:
http://rapidshare.com/files/99929064/mikroBasic_v6.0.0.0_Setup.exe (10806 KB).


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين ياشباب على المشاركات الرائعة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm
http://www.rasoulallah.net/


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب الرائع... مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماهر الكترو (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اسامة


----------



## كنان سومر محمد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

_*شكرا جزيلا لأن هذه الكتاب هو الخطوة الأولى في مشروعي لنيل اجازة في هندسة الميكاترونيك*_​


----------



## كنان سومر محمد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

_*اذا في مجال لنسخة عربية أخي الكريم بكون ممنونك*_​


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (4 مارس 2012)

مشكور ويعطيك ألف عافية 
مع تحياتي م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## عيسى-1 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## islam khattab (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير..............وشكرا


----------

